# Richtige größe für O'neal Handschuhe??



## Deleted 132129 (25. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht welche größe ich für die O'Neal Element Handschuhe nehmen soll. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen????
Vom Handgelenk bis zur spitze des Mittelfingers sind es etwa 17,5cm. S,M,L und (XL) gibt es als auswahl. Oder sollte ich kinderhandschuhe nehmen?????
Dabke schon mal für die antworten!!!!!


----------



## farbenfroh (25. November 2008)

im laden probieren? jede hand fällt doch anders aus...nicht nur die länge ist entscheidend 
vielleicht hast du ja dicke wurstfinger oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132129 (25. November 2008)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> im laden probieren? jede hand fällt doch anders aus...nicht nur die länge ist entscheidend
> vielleicht hast du ja dicke wurstfinger oder sowas?


 
Ich wohne in norditalien. Da kann man zwar klasse mountainbiken aber die läden sind alle klein, haben billigzeug und fast nur rennradsachen (vor allendingen wegen der Rennrad WM die im sommer dierekt vor meiner Tür war!!!). So is das hier eben bei den Italienern!!!!!!!


----------



## Masberg (25. November 2008)

the.kill schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche größe ich für die O'Neal Element Handschuhe nehmen soll.
> Vom Handgelenk bis zur spitze des Mittelfingers sind es etwa 17,5cm. S,M,L und (XL)



Habe O'Neal Revolution
Bei meiner Messstrecke komme ich auf 19.5cm
Größe des Handschuhs: 10

Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Schlüsse raus ziehen wenn niemand anderes antwortet. erfahrungsgem. fallen O'neal etwas kleiner aus


----------



## Deleted 132129 (26. November 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> Habe O'Neal Revolution
> Bei meiner Messstrecke komme ich auf 19.5cm
> Größe des Handschuhs: 10
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Schlüsse raus ziehen wenn niemand anderes antwortet. erfahrungsgem. fallen O'neal etwas kleiner aus


 
Sollte ich nach deiner meinung die 8er oder 9er nehmen? Ich kenne die unterschiede zwischen den größen nich so gut!! 2cm unterschied sind es bei uns.
Ich würd eher die 9er nehmen die passen dann auch länger. Is ja egal, ob sie am anfang zu klein sind, oder????


----------

